# Hollywood Beach Tower $700 6/27/15 - 7/4/15



## swsc16 (May 15, 2015)

$700 or best offer
Hollywood Beach Tower (in Hollywood, FL)
checkin/checkout Saturday 6/27/15 - 7/4/15
Hotel Unit, sleeps 2 in King bed and small child in a one twin over-sized sleeper chair. No kitchen, but with mini fridge, microwave, dining table for 4, and a bathroom with a tub/shower.
Oceanfront resort right there at the Hollywood Beach Broadwalk.

Please don't confuse this with the older resort beside it, the older resort is called Historic Hollywood Beach Resort.  This rental post is for Hollywood Beach Tower which is the newer resort and recently renovated.

http://www.hollywoodflbeachtower.com/
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...-Hollywood_Beach_Tower-Hollywood_Florida.html


----------



## swsc16 (May 21, 2015)

Reduced $600


----------



## swsc16 (Jun 2, 2015)

Still available, reduced $500 for the week!


----------



## swsc16 (Jun 12, 2015)

Still available - $450 for the week.


----------

